# 4-Gears R2......



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Now being shown on AW's site:

http://www.autoworldslotcars.com


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

looks like they figured out what to do with the super 3 stang hey?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That iWheels Grand-Am funny car is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Another Cuda? Geez. That wheel base is too long. I bet the CEO has a Cuda.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow. looking at the new XTUG, i didn't know the new Camaro and Challenger were available separately from the track set. sweet...

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

They weren't until this release. I can see the 'Bumblebee' Camaro repaints already.....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I don't see 4 gears...*

AW changed the link.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

They are on there.. go to products, 4 gear, and you'll find them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Whats with the same old s'cool bus?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Mustang looks different than the S3 Model. Remember, the S3 'Stang has the same wheelbase as the XT's but the mounting brackets are set ahead of where XT brackets would be.


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

*AutoWorld Drag Strip*

Check out the AutoWorld Drag Strip this might be cool!!

autoworldblog.com

This is my first post so I can't post the link.

Chris


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

heck ya... the dragstrip does look good... I hope they see it through!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Dragstrip is cool. I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Cool stuff


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Not a big fan of drag racing, but I know several guys who are. This could hit big...

But I'd pick up some of the cars for sure. Some top fuels could be in the offing...... Something to race with the original Cherry Bomb anf Furious Fueler.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they look like futuristic Batmobiles......I hope the chassis stay standard 4 gear with regular mounting, we all know how well the super 3 cars went.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> they look like futuristic Batmobiles......I hope the chassis stay standard 4 gear with regular mounting, we all know how well the super 3 cars went.


lol... I thought the same thing. The Pro-Stock looks good. 

GP


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I really like the drag strip idea. I would like to see longer straights to keep joints to a minimum. Also, I'll ask again. How about 4 lane track peices?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

hefer said:


> Also, I'll ask again. How about 4 lane track peices?


 
Could you imagine? I'd replace my setup in a heartbeat. Especially if they decided to do longer pieces as well! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I wonder it it will be compatible with a computer for timing?


----------

